# What will you all be doing tomorrow at 0909 on 09-09-09?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Weird date isn't it?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

no?...........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i think 6/06/06 was weirder 

lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i heard a few times 666 was wrong and the real cursed number is 999...now i dont know what to believe. oh well same old day as ne other...


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to take the boys to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im working in chicago tomarrow at 9 am at 99th and clark st on the 9th floor


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

redog said:


> Im working in chicago tomarrow at 9 am at 99th and clark st on the 9th floor


wow! lol now thats weird.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Wonder what we'll be doing 10/10/10, 11/11/11, and 12/12/12?


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Going to school. ):


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Celebrating my bIrthday whoop whoop


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

i'll be working at home. Helping the plasterers palstering my boundary walls.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

BmoreTrue said:


> Celebrating my bIrthday whoop whoop


Happy Birthday! It's my sisters b-day too. and her son is 8/8.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Wonder what we'll be doing 10/10/10, 11/11/11, and 12/12/12?


 On 12/12/12 we won't be here uh oh conspiracy alert LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i heard a few times 666 was wrong and the real cursed number is 999...now i dont know what to believe. oh well same old day as ne other...


That number is in the book of Revelation in the bible and it is Six Hundred Sixty Six and people have made it into something it was never intended to mean.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Wonder what we'll be doing 10/10/10, 11/11/11, and 12/12/12?


True but when will it be 09/09/09 again?

Today is the last set of repeating, single-digit dates that we'll see for almost a century (until January 1, 2101), or a millennium (mark your calendars for January 1, 3001), depending on how you want to count it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just at school bored out of my mind, we did nothing all day. I mean what's the point to stay in school on the first day if we're going to do absolutely nothing? >_>


----------

